# Acrylic tank build ---- advice needed on pros and cons



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

As spring is upon us, I am contemplating on the pros and cons of building an acrylic tank. The obvious pro on this is cost savings. My end goal is to build a 300 gallon tank, 96x30x24 dimension.

But before I embark on building this monster tank, I will first build a 75 gallon tank, 48x18x21 dimension to get a feel and experience in building one.

I am thinking of ordering the acrylic materials from e-plastics. Any recommendation for acrylic supplier other than e-plastics ?

From what I have gathered so far, the type of acrylic to use is cast acrylic as opposed to the extruded type. Likewise, for this height of a tank, I am planning to order acrylic with 1/2" thickness.

Any advice on building one or 'not' building one is greatly apprecicated.


----------



## Tanganyika (Apr 4, 2015)

Maybe just try 20 gallon long first. Anyways im interested in doing same thing. Not so big. Alot of floor space type tanks. anyways did you try to build?


----------



## NavalOrange (Aug 18, 2014)

There are tons of build threads out there on larger tanks that I have been reading over. Looking at a few things mainly, the type of tank built, the materials used and their process.

Check out some of the Reef forum's out there, a lot of those guys do custom builds. Also I agree with Tanganyika, shoot for something smaller first. I feel making a 75 gallon tank 48x18x21 is a bit grandsons for your first build. Go for something much smaller, maybe a cube would be a good first build?


----------



## NavalOrange (Aug 18, 2014)

Here is a good link with some great info.

http://reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1178405


----------

